# 7700k temps with Noctua NH-D15



## gizmo11x (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello,

Does anyone have this combo? 
I would like to make sure that I installed the cooler properly (thermal paste, etc). Haven't done a build myself in a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

What are your temps in idle and load (Prime95 26.6, small FFTs)?

Idle temps are around 30-35c (with 1 sec spikes into 40s).
Load: around 72c on the hottest core.

I run the vents on the cooler around 800rpm (it starts to get loud after that).

Running stock at the moment until I am confident I did a proper job installing the cooler.

thanks


----------



## Kanan (Mar 22, 2017)

Temps are fine, let the fans run at higher/max RPM if you want lower temperatures. And btw: "hearable" isn't "loud".


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 22, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Temps are fine, let the fans run at higher/max RPM if you want lower temperatures. And btw: "hearable" isn't "loud".



I agree, temps are ok for those rpm's on the vents. You should get lower temps if you run the vents at at least 1200rpm. If you want better cooling results you should think about deliding . I need to do it as well at some point. I get around 70 in games and around 80 in stress tests that with the 4.8Ghz OC at 1.31v.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I get around 70 in games


 Poor CPU i bet it's beggin for water


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Poor CPU i bet it's beggin for water


It has water, when mine arrives I am just gonna put a hamster with a fan in my case.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 22, 2017)

Got a 7600K here, similar.

30 idle, 73 max hottest core 5Ghz @ 1.246. Ambient 24.

Cooling on water with 1 x 280 Rad.

Real bench was used for testing which heats up the GPU's that are also on the same loop.

Hasn't been de-lidded and looks like I wont have to.


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 22, 2017)

gizmo11x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have this combo?
> I would like to make sure that I installed the cooler properly (thermal paste, etc). Haven't done a build myself in a long time
> ...



try to find balance between voltage and oc ... and importantly use the best thermal paste u can afford  //


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Poor CPU i bet it's beggin for water


I have AIO cooling...not the best i7 sample apparently...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2017)

Outback Bronze said:


> 30 idle, 73 max hottest core 5Ghz @ 1.246. Ambient 24.



Nice voltage for 5GHz, for 5GHz i need 1.31V, right now i have it running at 4.8GHz 1.26V, temp 25c idle and 47c/50C full load.

Of course we can't compare a 7600K with a 7700K.



Outback Bronze said:


> Cooling on water with 1 x 280 Rad.



Water here too, 240 Rad.


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2017)

gizmo11x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have this combo?
> I would like to make sure that I installed the cooler properly (thermal paste, etc). Haven't done a build myself in a long time
> ...


Temps arent bat a all, is you processor overclocked?
you can 2 2 things here, replace Fans on the current cooler, you might have to compare several fans, to get the decent one, also you could delid that i7, which is a great process, pretty easy but you must be careful,

Also replacing the cooler could be another quite great idea, Water AIO Coolers are pretty useful there!

Also... Fill sys specs, so we can know more about your rig for giving directions!

Regards,


----------



## gizmo11x (Mar 22, 2017)

thx guys...yeah I wouldn't want to go as far as delidding
just wanted to make sure I am in the ballpark for temps before moving on to OC
as a side note I was expecting the Noctua to be a little more silent...it's inaudible until aprox 850rpm, audible/loud(ish) around 1000RPM and anything above is jet engine territory


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2017)

Well I got my Hamster, I have named him Kuhler, he is one of those rare breeds called Antec H1200 Pro Kuhler 240mm AIO Liquid Cooler 

He will reside in an Aerocool Aero 800 Midi Tower Gaming Case - Grey






Apologies for slight hamster derail


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nice voltage for 5GHz, for 5GHz i need 1.31V, right now i have it running at 4.8GHz 1.26V, temp 25c idle and 47c/50C full load.
> 
> Of course we can't compare a 7600K with a 7700K.
> 
> ...



You should turn off HT and see what voltage you get. It will be interesting to see if it changes a lot or not.

My temps would be lower if I was only just stress testing the CPU but because I stress test with Real bench it puts load on the two cards also which heats up my entire loop a fair bit more.

I suppose its a good benchmark for an everyday setup as it will simulate real world temps for gaming, although I'm not sure the CPU will get as stressed?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2017)

Outback Bronze said:


> You should turn off HT



I will try that tomorrow, today i am too drunk and i am afraid i won't find HT in the bios


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will try that tomorrow, today i am too drunk and i am afraid i won't find HT in the bios


reply some messages too....  unless you want me landing on Germany way to soon


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 22, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will try that tomorrow, today i am too drunk and i am afraid i won't find HT in the bios



Have another beer for me


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2017)

Outback Bronze said:


> Have another beer for me



#15


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

gizmo11x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have this combo?
> I would like to make sure that I installed the cooler properly (thermal paste, etc). Haven't done a build myself in a long time
> ...



As many others have stated this is fine temp's seem good. If you hate sound see if you can change the fans over corsair make low noise high performance pressure fans I'm sure noctua do to. I use corsait and theirs barely a bit of noise and they run at 1200rpm+


----------

